# Paris FP Carbon 2006



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

Has anyone riden the 2006 Paris FP Carbon yet ?
Heard and red about the F4:13 but not the Paris.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

40dave said:


> Has anyone riden the 2006 Paris FP Carbon yet ?
> Heard and red about the F4:13 but not the Paris.
> Thanks for the info


I just ordered one this week and should be getting it next Friday (2/10/06). All the DA10 parts are waiting for it right now and will post photos and ride report after.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Lucky you*



Ride_glendale said:


> I just ordered one this week and should be getting it next Friday (2/10/06). All the DA10 parts are waiting for it right now and will post photos and ride report after.


You probably know then the exact weight of your frame and fork.
Could you tell me, I'm trying to get the final weight of my build ?
My build should be something like this:
Chorus F&B derailleurs, brake & shift levers
Crank, handlebars, stem and seatpost FSA (or seatpost by Pinarello)
Campy Neutron wheels
What size did you order and color ?
Did you buy it on the internet via Competitive Cyclist or at your local bike store ?
Could you tell me the price if not to indiscreet and the curancy ?

Thanks for all your info


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

40dave said:


> You probably know then the exact weight of your frame and fork.
> Could you tell me, I'm trying to get the final weight of my build ?
> My build should be something like this:
> Chorus F&B derailleurs, brake & shift levers
> ...


I bought the 50cm Red/black model. Gita Sport told me that a 54cm is 990grams so my 50 should be just around 900grams. I am getting it from www.cbike.com aka Chicagoland Bicycles, although im in Los Angeles. They charged me $3300 no tax.

The best thing you can do is this: Call Gita 1st. Ask them if they know when you're size is coming in if its not already there (last I checked there is a shippment coming in next week, but its almost all going to dealers). So find out if they have open stock available for your size. If they do, call a dealer and start shopping around. They will tell you that they dont have it in stock and will have to order it. Thats when you tell them that you already spoke to Gita and that your size will be in on (insert date here). This way the dealer may feel pressured to give you a good deal since you know its really coming in.

As for my build, the bike will be running DA10, ITM stem /bars, Zero Gravity Ti brakes and Mavic Kysrium ES wheels. Right now I have a Ridley Damocles with DA10, Easton carbon bar / stem / post, and Reynolds Cirro carbon tubies. This bike tips the scales at 14.9lb. I expect the Paris to be lighter than the Ridley with the same wheels.

I'll keep you posted as im totally eager to build the puppy up and it out on some fast rides.


----------



## jnims29 (Sep 18, 2005)

I am also planning on getting a paris carbon. Please let me know how it rides, I plan to start racing soon and i need a stiff frame, i have been training to become a sprinter. I also need the handling to be very sharp. My max wattage is around 850 on a power tap, but i just started riding in ocober of '05 and it is increasing. I am 5'9" and 165lbs. i think i would need either the 53 or 54. 

I work at a bike shop that can get pinarellos from gitabike my manager who is also a cat 1 racer is trying to steer me towards the Tarmac SL or a Scott CR1. I said no way i want a pinarello. However he did say the pinarello frames are wieghed before they are painted, not that i care about weight that much i am more interested in the ride qualities. But, do you think the paint adds that much to the weight? I would assume no more than 50~70 grams, right?

My planned build is DA10, Deda newton bar/stem, Airione Ti saddle, and pinarello charisma wheels.


----------



## usna00 (Feb 25, 2003)

Superb bike. The first thing that struck me was the fork. Outstanding. Very stiff and extremely smooth.

Here's a picture of mine with my mismatched zipps.....the italian cycling gods will strike me down soon....ha!


----------



## cvanwink (Aug 31, 2005)

*Really Nice..*

It looks small - like what I would would ride. I'm a short 5.6 Whats the frame size?
Also - The Paris has the hydroformed tubes - just marketing, or real world difference?
I think you should keep the Zipps like that - the front wheel picks up the red in the top tube, and gives it evan more character. Beautiful bike.
CVW


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

usna00 said:


> Superb bike. The first thing that struck me was the fork. Outstanding. Very stiff and extremely smooth.
> 
> Here's a picture of mine with my mismatched zipps.....the italian cycling gods will strike me down soon....ha!


Nice rig mate. Dont worry about the gods striking you down, at least you've got Campy on it! I've still got Dura Ace on my Paris carbon....


----------



## Ride_glendale (Sep 4, 2002)

cvanwink said:


> It looks small - like what I would would ride. I'm a short 5.6 Whats the frame size?
> Also - The Paris has the hydroformed tubes - just marketing, or real world difference?
> I think you should keep the Zipps like that - the front wheel picks up the red in the top tube, and gives it evan more character. Beautiful bike.
> CVW


Now ive ridden the Paris Alu and i want to believe that the hydroform did make a difference in the ride. Now as for the Paris carbon, I think the jury is still out on if the 'ribs' really do something. In any case, they look neat!


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Congrats for your new beast*

It's really fantastic looking with the black.
Look like a mean machine with a touch (red and white) refinement.
Hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## usna00 (Feb 25, 2003)

cvanwink said:


> It looks small - like what I would would ride. I'm a short 5.6 Whats the frame size?
> Also - The Paris has the hydroformed tubes - just marketing, or real world difference?
> I think you should keep the Zipps like that - the front wheel picks up the red in the top tube, and gives it evan more character. Beautiful bike.
> CVW


The frame is called a 51.5 but i'm 5'9" and i don't have a problem with it. the stem is a 120 which is what i like so the frame really fits well. If you go into the numbers, the 50, 51.5, 53 and even the 54 are all quite close (when you only consider where your butt, hands and feet fall). The 54 was too big, the 53 was a touch too big and i'm sure someone will tell me the 51.5 is too small, so if you do, just send Fausto an email and make sure he makes a 52.2 next year! 

As for the shapes.....errrrrrr.....yeah.

Its a nice bike. More photos......


----------



## ashum2004 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Separated at birth*

Here's mine - its a 51.5cm, my Prince is 53cm

Found it when I was in Italy.


----------



## 40dave (Oct 20, 2005)

*Another beauty*

How did you manage to bring your bike back ?
If not too indiscreet did you save a lot by buying it directly in Italy ?


----------



## ashum2004 (Oct 18, 2005)

It was pretty straight forward - I flew Luftansa and they shipped it as part of my luggage.

No problems through Customs.

Price-wise, the Euro / US conversion cuts into the savings but you also save on VAT (Value Added Tax) which is refunded.

It was more about the experience of getting the bike from where its made. 

I wonder if there would be interest for Italian bike manufacturers to offer European delivery programs.

Its more interesting to visit Italy than Taichung thats for sure.

cheers


----------

